# Moving to Raleigh or Greensboro



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi all,

Actually, I'm moving to Burlington, but I'm looking at jobs in Greensboro and Raleigh.

Anyway, can anyone point me in the direction of some good rides - weekday or weekend - in both cities? It looks like just about every shop in both towns has several rides.

Thanks,
James


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

i used to live in Greensboro. Check out Battle Ground Park. In the Raleigh area there is a suburb called Cary, very bike friendly town lots of bike lanes. Big cycling community in both cities. You are not far from the mountains either.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

how fast / how far?


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

I live in Burlington. I used to live in Cary so I am familiar with rides over there.

There are some rides in Burlington as well, though not as many or wide selection.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Here are links to bike clubs in the Triangle area (Raleigh/Durham/Chapel Hill). 

www.ncbikeclub.org
www.tarwheels.org

Both sites have ride calendars as well as links to other bike clubs around the state. The NC Bike Club site also has cue sheets for a bunch of different routes in the area as well as a few in the mountains and other locations around the state.


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for your help. As for the question of how far, how fast, I'm not really sure. Right now I live in a very flat part of the country and I'm not sure how hills will affect me.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

i ask only to help direct you...

there is a wicked fast training race out of the chapel hill performance shop on sat. am. 60ish miles, 22+mph, there is a beginners' ride out of carrboro's wilson park tues. evening. 15mi at 13mph, and there is everything in between.

if you're riding after work, i'd suggest the many cyclingspokenhere.com rides. if you're coming east on the weekend, chapel hill/carrboro is closest to you. the tarwheels link above is a good one. i'd add arcadiacyclingcenter.com.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

For weekday rides the 2 best are Harrington Grove (very fast hilly route) on Tuesdays and The Spin Cycle Ride (very fast as well) on Wed. Ther performance ride is good (tho the only times I have ever been on it people have crashed). They are good weekend rides out Harrington Grove a 8am and Mission Valley (this ride seems to be dying some but can still turn out a good crowd on occasion) at 9:30.


----------



## Marek (Feb 17, 2004)

If you are single and expect a social life, i would certaintly go for living/working in Raleigh, Chapel Hill, or Greensboro, but no way Burlington....plan to be bored to death if living in Burlington! 

a comute from Bur to Raleigh would be no fun either.


----------



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

To topflightpro:
If or when you get to Burlington contact the J&L Bicycle Co. for information on the local club rides.
Fear not, we have exellent riding here. And we are not snooty.
Tell them Lil Bob sent you.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Riding in Burlington is superb!


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

Absolutely agree! Most of the riding I do is in southern Alamance and western Orange counties. Great terrain (mostly rolling with a few moderate hills 1-2 miles in length and long flats) and for the most part very educated drivers regarding cyclists simply due to the abundance of them coming mostly out of the Chapel Hill/Carrboro/Hillsborough areas. I live in Mebane and have no problems finding great bike friendly areas and roads to train on.


----------

